# Deep Inside The Gen 2 Charge Cord



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

We finally get a look at all of what Tesla did when they engineered the next generation charging cord that now comes with all Teslas.

https://cleantechnica.com/2019/06/1...ng-with-teslas-gen-2-mobile-connector-part-i/


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

If you want to see what's inside the 2nd generation mobile connector (aka UMC) then watch this video


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

android04 said:


> If you want to see what's inside the 2nd generation mobile connector (aka UMC) then watch this video


Didn't watch the whole video again to see if there is credit, but that is courtesy of our own @JWardell - nice look inside.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks @JWardell for making the video, though sorry about the failure that necessitated replacement. Thanks also to @android04 for posting.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I will be making a follow up when I’m back from traveling, tearing open the handles of several garters and wall connector, to see if they are different or might suffer the same water intrusion.


----------

